# Semper Knock Out



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I made the mistake of sharing with everybody my very unrefined palate for whisky and scotch. @Semper Noctem made sure that I know what the good stuff tastes like by carpet bombing my stoop. He also made sure the goods were protected by some bodyguards. Bravo, man! Now fortify your mailbox.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow! Great sampler! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Good Job :thumb:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Really cool

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Classy Bomb! Drink up and smoke up, my friend!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn nice. Enjoy abusing your palate.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

That's beautiful. Nice job Mr. Noctem.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is awesome. Nice job @Semper Noctem

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Mmmmmm. Weller 12 yr. Great hit all around!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

That is just plain AWESOME !!!!


----------



## lilkuku (Jun 14, 2017)

Sweeet....that's a good weekend right there!


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

lilkuku said:


> Sweeet....that's a good weekend right there!


#hellyeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit brother. Whiskey and sticks, doesn't get much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Nice a whiskey sampler. Who would have thunk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Great idea!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit !


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

MidwestToker said:


> I made the mistake of sharing with everybody my very unrefined palate for whisky and scotch. @Semper Noctem made sure that I know what the good stuff tastes like by carpet bombing my stoop. He also made sure the goods were protected by some bodyguards. Bravo, man! Now fortify your mailbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear they arrived safe and sound. Whisk(e)y and cigars are meant to be shared, and I was happy to do it. I hope some of the samples are new to you.

Enjoy sir!


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh, and let me know when you finish with those samples. I've got round 2 already picked out.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

now that is a sweet hit


----------

